# Dakota & Oolong Grey



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Anyone found any pics yet of Oolong or Dakota Grey?


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Have a look on the configurator. I think the A8 has oolong as an option.


----------



## ians-tt (Dec 1, 2008)

German configurator has new model tt [smiley=book2.gif] check it out on http://www.audi.de/de/brand/de.html [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## JustinTTR (Apr 12, 2010)

There's a pdf on the German site of the new brochure, it includes the typical small square as a sample for colours.


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

ians-tt said:


> German configurator has new model tt [smiley=book2.gif] check it out on http://www.audi.de/de/brand/de.html [smiley=book2.gif]


Strange....it shows a metallic "Dakota grey" and a pearlescant "Dakota Grey" but no Oolong.... Not like the Germans to make errors like that!


----------



## racingdave (Jun 20, 2009)

Seriously though who came up with OOOOOhhlonnnng grey??

What next streak of p*ss yellow??

Dave [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Apparently it is a type of Chinese tea and is sort of blackish green colour 

It replaces Meteor Grey so ought to look similar to that.

Dakota grey replaces Condor grey so I guess it will look pretty much the same.


----------



## jpneets (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi there,

I found a pic of dakota grey on the autoexpress website

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/carreviews ... elift.html

Hope this helps!


----------



## MancTT (Jan 27, 2009)

Not the best picture but here's one of Dakota Grey that's on Pistonheads.


----------



## Dynamo (Mar 13, 2010)

new S-Line facelift for sale now at Boston, says Daytona grey do they mean Dakota?

looks nice for a grey

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/1881446.htm


----------



## MancTT (Jan 27, 2009)

No, that is Daytona Grey.


----------



## peterbridge (Aug 18, 2008)

If this is Oollong Grey it's a lot nicer than I thought it would be. What do others think? It says its Oolong in the artical.
http://www.autosnewspaper.com/2010/05/14/initial-run-the-torque-tastic-2011-audi-tt/


----------



## GaryMB (May 23, 2010)

It's definitely Dakota Grey, not Oolong, which is considerably darker and not nearly as appealing, IMO. The article is wrong, as has been pointed out in one or two other threads from a few weeks back.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

The TT looks great with the above wheels. 8)


----------



## peterbridge (Aug 18, 2008)

Shame about the colour as they have an un sold one at Stafford Audi that I would have fancied. Dont want a TT in pearlescent lapsang souchong Green Tea though.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

is the grey S LINE featured above for £32 the exclusive S colour grey ?

It does like good IMO and works with the RS6 alloys


----------



## MancTT (Jan 27, 2009)

Snake Pliskin said:


> is the grey S LINE featured above for £32 the exclusive S colour grey ?
> 
> It does like good IMO and works with the RS6 alloys


That's the Daytona grey that is now a standard Pearl colour on the S-Line, £1700 option on the others apart from the RS.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

MancTT said:


> Snake Pliskin said:
> 
> 
> > is the grey S LINE featured above for £32 the exclusive S colour grey ?
> ...


That's what I thought would be said.

I would have considered this colour for a TTS but but paying £1650 notes for it.

Why are S-Line colours not available on the TTS for the same money ? :x


----------



## hawkeye (Aug 21, 2009)

I have just ordered my new TTS in Daytona Grey with RS6 Alloys.

As the colour is available in the TT brochure you would have thought it would be available without the £1700 price tag.
The problem is that the brochure is not clear in stating that the colour is exclusive to the S line.
There are dealers who are still telling customers that the colour is available on the TTS for only £500...their logic is that as the TTS is up from the S line then if is available on the S line for £500 then its available on the TTS for £500.

As i have gone through the order process ...not so...you cant add Daytona Grey onto the TTS on the configurator.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

hawkeye said:


> I have just ordered my new TTS in Daytona Grey with RS6 Alloys.
> 
> As the colour is available in the TT brochure you would have thought it would be available without the £1700 price tag.
> The problem is that the brochure is not clear in stating that the colour is exclusive to the S line.
> ...


Hmmm interesting.

Out of interest, what made you justify spending the extra cash for Daytona Grey over the standard Dakota Grey .. is Dakota pretty poor in your oppinion ?

The Dealers still have no colour samples so the only way of getting colour feedback is being lucky enough to see a car or rely on feedback from others.


----------



## hawkeye (Aug 21, 2009)

Really wanted a pearl finish as the metallic for me dosn't shine as much also the Dakota has a slight brownish tinge. Having spent some time deciding on the right colour for me and selecting the interior leather as magma/black to compliment the Daytona Grey. The dealersip had a R8 Spider in the same combination and it looked good, it was only after all that i found out the extra cost so decided to bite my teeth and go for it.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

hawkeye said:


> Really wanted a pearl finish as the metallic for me dosn't shine as much also the Dakota has a slight brownish tinge. Having spent some time deciding on the right colour for me and selecting the interior leather as magma/black to compliment the Daytona Grey. The dealersip had a R8 Spider in the same combination and it looked good, it was only after all that i found out the extra cost so decided to bite my teeth and go for it.


You do right mate.
To have changed your mind at the last minute to choose a colour you may later regret could come back to haunt you.
The Daytona MUST be better in any case, otherwise why would they make it exclusive to the S Line.
Same with the S LIne Red, that is one of the best reds too !


----------



## GaryMB (May 23, 2010)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Out of interest, what made you justify spending the extra cash for Daytona Grey over the standard Dakota Grey .. is Dakota pretty poor in your oppinion ?


hawkeye is certainly entitled to prefer Daytona Grey (I like both) and can spend his money as he sees fit but the well-known photos of the Dakota Grey S line posted above by peterbridge would suggest that it's hardly "pretty poor".


----------



## peterbridge (Aug 18, 2008)

So does any one have any pictures of the elusive Oolong Grey


----------



## peterbridge (Aug 18, 2008)

If that is Oolong Grey I like it a lot.


----------



## crispin (Jun 6, 2010)

The local Audi dealer (in France) had a demo TT in this Dakota Grey. Indeed it is this brownish grey shown in the photos in this thread - and I found it rather attractive ... certainly a bit different than the multitude of greys that one sees nowadays. Strangely every Audi in the showroom was black....

I also found an Audi in another dealer that was Daytona Grey ... maybe it is better outside in daylight but inside the showroom - it appeared as just another grey.


----------



## peterbridge (Aug 18, 2008)

This is Oolong Grey 100%. went to see it at a dealer and have to say it's a great colour. Also saw a Dakota Grey which I didn't like, it had a strange Brown tint to it. No Daytona Grey in so I cant comment.


----------



## GaryMB (May 23, 2010)

Good pics... the best I've seen of Oolong. It does look good, but if I wanted black, I'd just get black.


----------



## peterbridge (Aug 18, 2008)

To be honest the picture make it look darker than it is in the flesh. Also it didnt help that despite being summer [smiley=sunny.gif] it was like a dull late November afternoon outside [smiley=elf.gif]


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

I take it that audi have taken absolutely nil orders for their beautiful new my-dog-has-the-death-bed-runs colour (ipanema brown is it?). Why....just why [smiley=bomb.gif] ???

Ant


----------



## simonsa-tt (Aug 3, 2010)

Great to see the Oolong grey in a proper photo rather than the configurator. It's a great colour. Big question is should the interior be the balck or grey? I need to make up my mind but I've not seen the dark exterior light combination anywhere although that's my preference. Anyone got any photo's of a dark exterior - grey leather alacantara interior? Thanks


----------



## Jmhg03 (Dec 4, 2021)

antmanb said:


> I take it that audi have taken absolutely nil orders for their beautiful new my-dog-has-the-death-bed-runs colour (ipanema brown is it?). Why....just why [smiley=bomb.gif] ???
> 
> Ant










⁹t
This is my Dakota grey mk2 10yrs old had it about a month now and love it


----------

